# Kindle better than Nook Color? OR A Bad Apple in the Bunch?



## Guyon (Aug 5, 2011)

December of 2010 I went to Best Buy to buy a Kindle and saw a Nook Color for the first time. Let me say that if Amazon had a similar tablet I would have bought it, but since they did not I ended up with the Nook Color. I am truly thrilled i bought the Nook Color and not for games, but I write books on it, show videos to my pole vault team, etc. Though the love affair ended with a rumor.

http://www.investorplace.com/53864/bks-aapl-apple/

Looks like Apple want to buy and dissemble B&N killing the Color Nook in an attempt to steamroll over Amazon.

I am not a Apple fan with it's overly controlling mentality (I tunes store), and where you buy and what web apps (Flash) you use. So this rumor hit me hard. I only buy my physical books form Amazon, but until this rumor is resolved I have stopped buying all Barns & Noble books and Color Nook apps.

I really hope Amazon gets a color android tablet in the near future as I am standing in line already.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I also have a (rooted) B&N nook and I'm very happy with it.  

I read the article and I'm confused as to what that might mean for nook owners?  Right now, I'm not tied to B&N at all - I buy books from both B&N and Amazon, surf the internet, etc.  I'd still be able to do that, whether or not Apple bought B&N - right??


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

BGR (Boy Genius Report) is notorious for lies and misinformation. They are simply not a reliable source of anything and it's silly to let a rumor affect you so much. Amazon and Barnes and Noble are no real threat to Apple. People don't buy iPads to read on. They buy them to use as portable computers. If Apple truly wanted to "roll over" Amazon, why wouldn't they just buy them instead of BN? It really doesn't make sense. 

However, if Apple did buy BN I highly doubt they'd get rid of the Nook or NookColor. They'd want to keep the $$$ made from those sales.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.  Not sure why Apple would by B&N.  But if they do, why would they get rid of the one bright point in their portfolio.


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

BarbaraKE said:


> I also have a (rooted) B&N nook and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> I read the article and I'm confused as to what that might mean for nook owners? Right now, I'm not tied to B&N at all - I buy books from both B&N and Amazon, surf the internet, etc. I'd still be able to do that, whether or not Apple bought B&N - right??


Perish the thought! I can't seem to get away from apple products or apple fans (Not that there is anything wrong with it, Just that the apple genius bar scoffed at my PC preferences ) . May Amazon live forever!

Maybe I should start an Amazon Cult!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> If Apple truly wanted to "roll over" Amazon, why wouldn't they just buy them instead of BN? It really doesn't make sense.


Well, obviously, Amazon is not in trouble business-wise and B&N is, to some extent. (But not to as great an extent as Borders was.) You can't buy something that's not for sale. 

I actually think Apple buying B&N would be smart for them. I can't say whether it would be good for B&N; depends on the details of the deal, I guess.

I don't think that automatically means they'd shut down nook production, but there would almost certainly be a shift in focus. In fact lots of iPad purchasers DO buy books. . . . .but my feeling is that a lot of them don't buy from Apple. They use the nook or Kindle apps and buy from Amazon or B&N. AND, they may have a dedicated reader as well. For people who are real fans of Apple, an Apple Branded ereader would trump pretty much anything else.

So, if they were to purchase B&N, I can see Apple re-branding the nook in the short run. In the long run, I expect it would be upgraded and/or expanded from a dedicated reader, but that's based purely on my perception of Apple which, as I've not studied their business model in detail, is possibly somewhat skewed.  I think it's safe to say, though, that nook Color would lose the Android OS. . . .


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't see the Color Nook going away anytime soon at all. It could be a good aquisition for Apple and the name may change to iNook but current nook users would probably not have any problems.  As much as Apple likes to foo foo the whole idea of a dedicated e reader B&N and apple have proven that there is a lot of money to be made there.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Capri142 said:


> I don't see the Color Nook going away anytime soon at all. It could be a good aquisition for Apple and the name may change to iNook but current nook users would probably not have any problems. As much as Apple likes to foo foo the whole idea of a dedicated e reader B&N and apple have proven that there is a lot of money to be made there.


I would love to see Apple acquire the Nook... that would be very interesting!


----------

